# some pics



## pp2910 (Apr 14, 2011)

don't know what made me shoot these, but I just shot these and am glad for that...

pressure cooker








bikes


----------



## wlbphoto (Apr 14, 2011)

ehhh to be honest the bikes do look like they could of been taken with a simple point and shoot camera. The pressure cooker i see where you're going on that. but looks a odd lol..


----------



## pp2910 (Apr 14, 2011)

@wlbphoto...thanks for comments, these will be of great help for newbie like me..


----------



## Brenda Lee (Apr 14, 2011)

They could both benefit from some creative composition.


----------



## wlbphoto (Apr 14, 2011)

yea the good thing is that you are trying. i myself haven't been shooting for long but try to take my camera mostly ever where i go. Take a lot of photos and just have fun


----------



## grandpawrichard (Apr 14, 2011)

I see where you were trying to go with the Pressure Cooker photo and I like it.  I hope you don't mind, but I did a tiny bit of editing to your photo and I came up with this:






My wife and I do a lot of Home Canning with a pressure cooker and I never thought to take a photo of it during the process. (of course we are always too busy during canning to think about grabbing a camera and taking a photo!   )

Dick


----------



## wlbphoto (Apr 14, 2011)

grandpawrichard said:


> I see where you were trying to go with the Pressure Cooker photo and I like it.  I hope you don't mind, but I did a tiny bit of editing to your photo and I came up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  dude dont be a dick..... oh wait thats ur name lol .. good job on the edit :thumbup:


----------



## grandpawrichard (Apr 14, 2011)

Glad you liked the editing I did. 

Dick


----------



## wlbphoto (Apr 14, 2011)

yea makes the photo look alive and not so blehhhhh


----------



## pp2910 (Apr 15, 2011)

grandpawrichard said:


> I see where you were trying to go with the Pressure Cooker photo and I like it.  I hope you don't mind, but I did a tiny bit of editing to your photo and I came up with this:


 
Hey, thanks for nice editing, now the pic looks nice....


----------



## Pixz (Apr 15, 2011)

With the photo of the bikes I would have chosen a different angle.  Maybe upwards making the front appear larger and allowing more detail.  Just a suggestion.


----------

